# Amsterdam, looking for players



## -=Xar=- (Mar 25, 2005)

I am looking for players in/near Amsterdam for a starting 3rd edition campaign with a 1st edition feel. Interested? You can mail me at csaba_dm@hotmail.com.


----------



## -=Xar=- (Apr 14, 2005)

Found some, but still looking for more...


----------



## -=Xar=- (Apr 28, 2005)

Need one more...


----------

